# what kind of leaf litter is safe for frogs???



## no_one (Oct 14, 2008)

what kind of leaf litter is safe for frogs ?

i will not be able to find any leaf litter in store here ..

so i have to collect my own ..

so what leaf should i use and what should i avoid ?


----------



## Ziggi (Jan 23, 2009)

I think mostly almost any leaf litter will do as long as you take proper precautions in preparing the leaf litter to be useable, their many different ways to dry it up and get rid of the bacteria and such.

I think most people use oak and magnolia leaves because they are more hardy and durable...might be plenty other types though.


----------



## Villosa (Feb 17, 2009)

Back when I kept beetles they required leaves from hardwoods. So I tend to lean towards oaks more. I think it would be easier if you tell us what leaves or trees you have around you.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Just about any leaf is safe, people prefer oak and magnolia because they last longer. Be sure that they are from pesticide-free trees, and that you either bake them at 300º F for about 5-10 minutes or let them sit out in the sun to dry for a couple weeks.


----------



## bcoffron (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a large avocado tree in my back yard and used dry leaves from that. They have seemed to work well over the last year.


----------



## no_one (Oct 14, 2008)

i have bannana tree on my back yard is it good ?

i also have oranges and lemon tree ...

what is best ?


just like to know if there are some trees i should avoid because i know there some toxic ones ...


----------



## basshummper (Jan 13, 2008)

i'm thinking the bannana tree leaves will break down too fast, but they sound safe.

I’m a bit skeptical about orange and lemon tree leaves because of how acidic the plant is. 
"The thorns of the lemon tree inflict painful punctures and scratches. Lemon peel oil may cause contact dermatitis, chronic in those who handle, cut and squeeze lemons daily. Parts of the body touched by contaminated hands may show severe reactions after exposure to the sun. People that suck lemons may suffer irritation and eruptions around the mouth. The wood of lemon trees and its saw-dust may induce skin reactions in sensitive woodworkers." -here the website i found this on. Lemon
if there is a leaf that i would bake this would be it, in an effort to get the oils out, but i wouldn't use them if i had another option.

i know it must be hard to find different trees in Cyprus, its my understanding that its pretty arid on the island. your leaves don't have to come from a tree, even some scrub brushs produce durable leaves so dont count out the shrubs.


----------



## no_one (Oct 14, 2008)

i will just stick to banana leafs for now and when i take my first tip out in the mountains i will try and find oak leafs ..

or i can cut some leafs from the domestic plants i have in the house ..

don't know any of there names thought ..


----------

